# Consistent IBS-D - how do you stop a bad flare-up?



## urbanfresh (Aug 31, 2009)

My IBS has been terrible this year, especially since a nasty virus that I had about 7 weeks ago. Since then I have had D every day more or less (unless I overload with Imodium, then I'll get no BMs for a day but pay for it the next).

I am having help for anxiety and I don't feel anxious or worried at the moment, but I am still getting D every day either after lunch or dinner. I eat, then 10mins later I get bad spasms then that is followed with D or very very loose stools. It's almost like my gut thinks that this is just normal now and I want to tell it that it's not and that it's ruining my life!

How do you stop a bad and consistent bout like this?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You could try some peppermint tea before meals.

After every meal there is a "get a move on" signal and if the gut is irritable it can over-react to that.

An antispasmodic (peppermint or a prescription one) before a meal can calm that down if you don't want to use a small dose of Imodium before the meal. I don't know when you are loading up, so it may be a more targetted approach would help calm things down.

Waiting too long to eat, and eating a large or fatty meal can make that "move it" signal bigger so smaller more frequent meals may help.

Also could look into a reduced carb or low fodmap diet.


----------



## copper816 (Mar 25, 2013)

I have been having the same thing happening. My stomach does the same thing with Immodium, I don't go for a day then the next day I pay for it severely. I wish I had the answer. I try to eliminate things I think are bothering it, but I can't even tell anymore. Hope you feel better and get to the bottom of it.


----------



## urbanfresh (Aug 31, 2009)

copper816 said:


> I have been having the same thing happening. My stomach does the same thing with Immodium, I don't go for a day then the next day I pay for it severely. I wish I had the answer. I try to eliminate things I think are bothering it, but I can't even tell anymore. Hope you feel better and get to the bottom of it.


Thanks copper816 - keep me posted if you get any luck. I'm going to start taking a Calcium supplement tonight after seeing the research that it can bulk you up. Fingers crossed...



Kathleen M. said:


> You could try some peppermint tea before meals.
> 
> After every meal there is a "get a move on" signal and if the gut is irritable it can over-react to that.
> 
> ...


Thanks - I will try the peppermint tea. I have D every day - what do you mean by a targeted approach?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well usually when I hear "loading up" I'm thinking a fairly large dose once a day?

I was thinking it may mean a lower total, but could be more effective to take maybe less total, but taking it just before a meal so it is in place and at the highest blood level just at the time you really need it (aiming at the target kind of thing rather than scatter shot).

Usually a dose of Imodium 30 minutes before a meal can help that post meal diarrhea for some people.


----------



## urbanfresh (Aug 31, 2009)

Kathleen M. said:


> Well usually when I hear "loading up" I'm thinking a fairly large dose once a day?
> 
> I was thinking it may mean a lower total, but could be more effective to take maybe less total, but taking it just before a meal so it is in place and at the highest blood level just at the time you really need it (aiming at the target kind of thing rather than scatter shot).
> 
> Usually a dose of Imodium 30 minutes before a meal can help that post meal diarrhea for some people.


Great - thanks for the advice


----------



## cosmo_chick87 (Apr 26, 2013)

Me and my son also had a stomach virus a little over 2 months ago. Ever since then I have had diarreah every morning. I have tried changing my eating habits and the foods that I eat but nothing. The only thing that helps is the immodium. I take it everyday just to get through the work day with no diarreah. I am unable to eat throughout the day as I am afraid of getting diarreah and I can not afford to be on the toilet during work. Which make me eat a lot of food when I get home in the evening. If you do figure out what is going on please share!!!


----------



## Wanting2BWell (May 8, 2013)

Sadly.......I have found Imodium to work the best for me too. I take one every morning with a Probiotic...along with my few prescription meds. Usually, it helps for most of the workday....if I only eat protein. I have taken Hyoscyamine (LevBid) in the past as an antispasmodic.....it helps, but hot all the time. I am trying to lose weight also....you would think I'd be as thin as a rail, with all the times I'm running to the bathroom....but I'm not. Right now, a non-gluten and non-dairy...mostly protein diet seems to be the best. Good luck to you.


----------

